# ZenDAW 1.0.8 touch workspace for Cubase/Nuendo under Windows



## kaplain (Mar 11, 2020)

ZenDAW is sought with a ready to use workspace for Cubase/Nuendo under Window OS. It features over 300 gesture assignments covering useful transport, zoom and selected or hide and show channel commands.
You will find many more functions devided into clearly designed menus covering what you use all the time on your favorite DAW. 

www.zendaw.com

retailers:
Best Service: https://www.bestservice.com/zendaw.html
Dontcrack: http://store.dontcrack.com/product_info.php?products_id=3835


----------



## sathyva (Mar 11, 2020)

nothing for Mac OS ? :(


----------



## kaplain (Mar 11, 2020)

No chance no.
Apple want to sell you iPads guys.
Windows 7-10 are multi-touch enable OS.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a Slate Raven that uses customised Touchbase Drivers tweaked for the Raven. Works perfectly with OSX. So does my Acer 27” Touch Screen. This would be great to try on OSX. Shame man!


----------



## kaplain (Mar 11, 2020)

I know, nobody's perfect


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

kaplain said:


> I know, nobody's perfect



I know right 😂


----------



## kaplain (Mar 12, 2020)

Boot Camp coud be the solution for using CubaZen on Mac with WIndows OS.
Anyone can to be a Beta Tester?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 18, 2020)

I apologize for not doing more research first. Would there be any way to make this work using a surface pro to control the desktop DAW?


----------



## kaplain (Apr 19, 2020)

Meant to be used within the same setup with one WIndows OS; Touchscreen needs to be FUll HD.
You can find 16" touchscreens under $200 online, Waweshare brand or equivalent.


----------



## mladi (Sep 21, 2020)

Does it work with a 15.6" tochscreen as well? 

https://www.amazon.de/Hanns-G-HT161HNB-6Zoll-Display-1-366x768/dp/B01F5OHLAM/ref=pd_lpo_147_t_0/257-0169442-0334852?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01F5OHLAM&pd_rd_r=0fb2def6-b839-4bdc-9781-3c203f77466c&pd_rd_w=WHrVU&pd_rd_wg=yPfGD&pf_rd_p=d5c9797d-0238-4119-b220-af4cc3420918&pf_rd_r=DK4AW71AZ4SQTRBP49AV&refRID=DK4AW71AZ4SQTRBP49AV&th=1 (HANNspree HT161HNB LCD Monitor (15.6 lnch, HD))


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I apologize for not doing more research first. Would there be any way to make this work using a surface pro to control the desktop DAW?


We didn't make any tests with a Surface Pro. Sorry for the late answer. There is a smaller resized version of ZenDAW. You get it with your purchase, it is called ZenDAW Alt. Try this one first. If we don't find a way to make it work for you, you'll get a refund.


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

mladi said:


> Does it work with a 15.6" tochscreen as well?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Hanns-G-HT161HNB-6Zoll-Display-1-366x768/dp/B01F5OHLAM/ref=pd_lpo_147_t_0/257-0169442-0334852?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01F5OHLAM&pd_rd_r=0fb2def6-b839-4bdc-9781-3c203f77466c&pd_rd_w=WHrVU&pd_rd_wg=yPfGD&pf_rd_p=d5c9797d-0238-4119-b220-af4cc3420918&pf_rd_r=DK4AW71AZ4SQTRBP49AV&refRID=DK4AW71AZ4SQTRBP49AV&th=1 (HANNspree HT161HNB LCD Monitor (15.6 lnch, HD))



Not sure, we did some tests with 15.6" touchscreens but FHD, Full HD. 1 920 × 1 080 pixels.
We recommend Waveshare touchscreens, 15.6' or any FHD touchscreen of any size.






Ecran tactile 15.6 Full HD 1920 × 1080, IPS, HDMI - KUBII


Ecran tactile 15.6 Full HD 1920 × 1080, IPS, HDMI : Il s'agit d'un moniteur tactile portable universel, doté d'une connectivité de type C et HDMI, de 1920...




www.kubii.fr






We made some of our tests with them, they are fine.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2020)

Any videos of it in action?


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

Anthony said:


> Any videos of it in action?


Only in French, (made by an early Bird user)



some ZenDAW user setups here:








Users Photos Gallery







www.zendaw.com


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2020)

kaplain said:


> Only in French, (made by an early Bird user)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est la vie


----------



## vgamer1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

Does this have any issues with stealing focus when you touch the touchscreen? I tried one similar solution a while back and every time you touched a command, Cubase was no longer the application with focus within windows and the mouse cursor had jumped "effectively" to the touch screen....


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

vgamer1982 said:


> Does this have any issues with stealing focus when you touch the touchscreen? I tried one similar solution a while back and every time you touched a command, Cubase was no longer the application with focus within windows and the mouse cursor had jumped "effectively" to the touch screen....


Yes, it is a Windows problem, never fixed by Microsoft. But there are 2 free utilities to fix it:
TeamPlayer and MouseMux. We tried both and finding TeamPlayer more stable. It fixes the stealing focus issue you mentioned.


----------



## kaplain (Sep 21, 2020)

Anthony said:


> c'est la vie


No, it's Life!


----------



## ltmusic (Oct 16, 2020)

Any user opinion on this?
Does this work on a 4k portable touch screen monitor ?


----------



## kaplain (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi, if the 4K touchscreen is Full HD yes it does.


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 16, 2020)

My only question is where do I find a practical desk like this for my 88 key piano? Are those both custom? I have a separate desk for my monitors and screens.



kaplain said:


> ZenDAW is sought with a ready to use workspace for Cubase/Nuendo under Window OS. It features over 300 gesture assignments covering useful transport, zoom and selected or hide and show channel commands.
> You will find many more functions devided into clearly designed menus covering what you use all the time on your favorite DAW.
> 
> www.zendaw.com
> ...


----------



## ltmusic (Oct 16, 2020)

kaplain said:


> Hi, if the 4K touchscreen is Full HD yes it does.



Thanks !


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

ltmusic said:


> Thanks !


A Surface Pro user told me you could make a setting into Full HD for it. Go into your Windows system and change the settings for your conntected Surface Pro. I can't tell you more, there are so many Surface models with different specs.


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi, perhaps I missed this somewhere, but is Zendaw for Cubase customizable? Is it possible to switch-out or add my own custom buttons/commands?


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

No because we don't want people to mess up with our key command shortcuts programming and spend more time with the Customer hotline to fix this. And you don't really need it as we are providing all possible key command shortcuts and functions for Cubase/Nuendo. Free updates for ZenDAW users.
100 more fonctions are planned for the following updates. ZenDAW was sought to be something plug and play with no hassle.
Version 1.0.9 coming out next week will bring more, and we did reset all key commands to factory shortcuts.


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 20, 2020)

kaplain said:


> No because we don't want people to mess up with our key command shortcuts programming and spend more time with the Customer hotline to fix this. And you don't really need it as we are providing all possible key command shortcuts and functions for Cubase/Nuendo. Free updates for ZenDAW users.
> 100 more fonctions are planned for the following updates. ZenDAW was sought to be something plug and play with no hassle.
> Version 1.0.9 coming out next week will bring more, and we did reset all key commands to factory shortcuts.


Thanks for the reply. So it’s not possible to implement my custom Logical or Macro presets?


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Thanks for the reply. So it’s not possible to implement my custom Logical or Macro presets?


We can do it for you. What is this Logical Macro about? Are you a ZenDAW registered user? I see on your profile that you are a Mac user. ZenDAW is for Windows OS only.


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok I bought it and can't wait to try! 

Question ...I am searching for a touch screen of 15'6 or 21/22 inches. 
Do you think that a screen of 15,6 inches is a good enough to see comfortably all the function s? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

I think a 19' or 22' touchcreen is confortable. But a 15'6 is ok if you don't want the touchscreen to take all the place on your desk, depending on your workflow and finances.


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok I see your point. 
Unfortunately I didn't find a 19 inches. 
Probably i would go for 22. 
Maybe the Hanspree ? 


Or .. liyama


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

Once again, depending on your workflow. Are you gonna use this touchscreen only for ZenDAW or also for other things ?
You have cheap 15'6 touchscreens (Waveshare) about 200 €

or more expensive ones (Asus). About 400€
*ASUS Zenscreen Touch MB16AMT *


You can also go for Dell Canvas 27' (much more expensive)

or Raven Slate.
It is a question of budget and workflow.

ZenDAW users Gallery with different touchscreen sizes








Users Photos Gallery







www.zendaw.com


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

kaplain said:


> Once again, depending on yoru workflow. Are you gonna use this touchscreen only for ZenDAW or also for other things ?
> You have cheap 15'6 touchscreens (Waveshare) about 200 €
> 
> or more expensive ones (Asus). About 400€
> ...



Thanks again for or your input!!


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

kaplain said:


> Once again, depending on your workflow. Are you gonna use this touchscreen only for ZenDAW or also for other things ?
> You have cheap 15'6 touchscreens (Waveshare) about 200 €
> 
> or more expensive ones (Asus). About 400€
> ...



Yes only for zendaw for the moment.


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice ! version 1.0.9 of ZenDAW is coming out next week, fixing a few issues, and I reassigned all short key commands to the factory ones. I like to choose good quality touchscreens, but there are more expensive. Mine is a 19' from Asus. I paid about 500€ (Amazon flash sale). But it is no longer available.
I can't tell you what to choose, have a look and compare and see what you need upon your budget.
We made some tests on the waveshare 15'6, it works fine. the new 15'6' from Asus has more functions (easier screen config because the buttons are on the front), but it is double the price of a Waveshare... You can also find used touchscreens on local adds for good prices.


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes..500€ it's expensive for me. 
I will keep searching. The only thing that bothers me is that all the monitors from 21 inches and above (and price range. .200 to 350 €) are old and heavy. I will have to compromise. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

So get a Waveshare, to start with. It is about 210 € shipping included. 
Connection is HDMI + USB (in some cases you will need a micro HDMI to HDMI connector depending of your graphic card and PC).
For bigger FHD touchscreens the leg support is very important. It should be easy to inclinate up ond down.
Newer touchscreens can use USB-C only instead of HMDI + USB
it is the case of the newhttps://www.amazon.com/Zenscreen-MB16AMT-Portable-Non-Glare-Speakers/dp/B07WC2NL2G/ref=pd_sbs_147_1/134-7458327-5134251?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07WC2NL2G&pd_rd_r=41aad4dc-201f-4c83-9bec-147986370a0b&pd_rd_w=fwRe7&pd_rd_wg=crur4&pf_rd_p=ed1e2146-ecfe-435e-b3b5-d79fa072fd58&pf_rd_r=8ZEV8H3SDD8MCMTG7XV6&psc=1&refRID=8ZEV8H3SDD8MCMTG7XV6 (ASUS).

I have no experience with the liyama and Hanspree.


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-TD2230-10-Point-Monitor-DisplayPort/dp/B01DKPJVIS/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=22%27+touchscreen&qid=1605914978&sr=8-11 (viewsonic) seems a good compromise
22' FHD touchscreen for about $200
and 3-year Limited Warranty

and you have a 24' https://www.amazon.fr/Dell-091N324-P2418HT-24-Tactile/dp/B01NH5KUCX/ref=pd_lpo_147_img_2/258-2350150-7965736?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01NH5KUCX&pd_rd_r=6c3f362b-351f-4648-8a30-79a15844df78&pd_rd_w=yFLQg&pd_rd_wg=K2Smb&pf_rd_p=a9e8383d-b25d-45ec-acc2-a094dd781c31&pf_rd_r=8B84GY49ZGWD93CJ3ZP9&psc=1&refRID=8B84GY49ZGWD93CJ3ZP9 (DELL) but more pricey


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

kaplain said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-TD2230-10-Point-Monitor-DisplayPort/dp/B01DKPJVIS/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=22%27+touchscreen&qid=1605914978&sr=8-11 (viewsonic) seems a good compromise
> 22' FHD touchscreen for about $200
> and 3-year Limited Warranty
> 
> and you have a 24' https://www.amazon.fr/Dell-091N324-P2418HT-24-Tactile/dp/B01NH5KUCX/ref=pd_lpo_147_img_2/258-2350150-7965736?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01NH5KUCX&pd_rd_r=6c3f362b-351f-4648-8a30-79a15844df78&pd_rd_w=yFLQg&pd_rd_wg=K2Smb&pf_rd_p=a9e8383d-b25d-45ec-acc2-a094dd781c31&pf_rd_r=8B84GY49ZGWD93CJ3ZP9&psc=1&refRID=8B84GY49ZGWD93CJ3ZP9 (DELL) but more pricey



I know this model. In europe costs 300€ !


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Dell costs 350€


----------



## kaplain (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, if you can get 2 other people and buy 3 Waveshare touchscreens from this relailer I gave you,
you could get a good reduction from them if you ask. A close friend bought 3 and paid 160€ per unit shipping included, not bad  they come with a cover which also is used as a stand with 3 positions. Good luck!


----------



## ltmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

I will see ! Thanks again for your time ! !!☺


----------



## kaplain (Nov 28, 2020)

On sale for Black Friday (click on the picture)


----------



## mediterrano (Dec 11, 2021)

I use Cubase 11 Pro, several iPads, incl. big and small iPad Pros and have bought the following apps:

ZenDaw
MetaGrid
Cubase IC Pro
Lemur+Composer Tools Pro

In your opinion, what would be the best separation of duties between these apps?
Objectives being:
a) to cover as much territory as possible
b) to avoid more than one app covering the same functions & features
c) fastest possible workflow


----------

